
Max Weber Invented the Crisis of the Humanities - wyndham
https://www.chronicle.com/interactives/20200206-MaxWeber
======
gumby
I’d be interested in this if I didn’t have to subscribe to the CoHE just to
read the one article.

~~~
chao-
Came here to post the same.. The "web" option isn't much assistance in this
case either. Google preview showed a paragraph but led to the same paywall as
before.

~~~
lowdose
[http://archive.is/BRUXN](http://archive.is/BRUXN)

~~~
vladsanchez
Thanks.

------
gumby
What a timely essay. It's hard to compare the current US to pre-Weimar
Germany, but the same crises of economic value, secularism-vs-higher-purpose
and excessive politicization of ordinary things discussed in this essay are
major issues of discussion today.

